# Sure Bet on ipigeon



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

For any of you that are fond of the "SURE BET" bloodlines, I have a double inbred grand daughter of "SURE BET" up for aution in iPigeon under stock birds which I just posted, and ends tonite with an opening bid of $100.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you bred out of it yet Don? Just curious..


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

No. I just recently purchased her, but I am bidding on a Clausing bird that is expensive, so I have decided to cut down on the inventory.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, thanks Don. Let me contact someone lol.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

can you send it here in the Philippines? Does the starting bid already includes shipping cost? thanks


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

toilco said:


> can you send it here in the Philippines? Does the starting bid already includes shipping cost? thanks


Sorry, but I don't ship outside the US.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Don did you ever get a chance to talk to Rick ? Also do you read Racing Pigeon Digest ?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Don did you ever get a chance to talk to Rick ? Also do you read Racing Pigeon Digest ?


If you are talking about Rick Nanez, the answer is no. I talked to David Clausing extensively yesterday. I receive the Digest.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a lot of money did you get the bird? I was at work and didn't get to fallow the auction.
Dave


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

last minute someone outbid don then the auction ended. and i got outbid too. from a nice hen.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats to bad people always have to sneek by. I got the bid 2 weeks ago on a Fabry that was easy though nobody wants them any more.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a good friend who has been buying birds that is supposed to be Sure Bet stuff....He hasn`t bred anything that has ever gotten in a race..They are always being lost in training...I give this man 8 of my YB`s last year...After training and races,he has 5 of my 8 birds....The sure bet birds are gone....I think alot of people are selling birds that will not breed crap,so that they can get their money back,since they haven`t bred anything for them...I am NOT saying our man who started this thread is one of the bad guys....But if you want Sure Bet birds,you have to buy from Sure Bet Loft owner Victor V....Get your Thousand Dollar bills out of your bank...And go buy a pair from him...At least you will know where they came from,and you will have a GREAT chance to have winning pigeons...Alamo
PS: I don`t have the $$ to spend,and even if I did,I`m not sure if I would buy birds for $2,000 to $5,000 each...And If I was going to,I`d be on a plane to see LOUIS JANSSEN in Belgium...None Better anywhere !!!......Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Thats a lot of money did you get the bird? I was at work and didn't get to fallow the auction.
> Dave


Unfortunately no. I dropped out at $2200.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Alamo said:


> I have a good friend who has been buying birds that is supposed to be Sure Bet stuff....He hasn`t bred anything that has ever gotten in a race..They are always being lost in training...I give this man 8 of my YB`s last year...After training and races,he has 5 of my 8 birds....The sure bet birds are gone....I think alot of people are selling birds that will not breed crap,so that they can get their money back,since they haven`t bred anything for them...I am NOT saying our man who started this thread is one of the bad guys....But if you want Sure Bet birds,you have to buy from Sure Bet Loft owner Victor V....Get your Thousand Dollar bills out of your bank...And go buy a pair from him...At least you will know where they came from,and you will have a GREAT chance to have winning pigeons...Alamo
> PS: I don`t have the $$ to spend,and even if I did,I`m not sure if I would buy birds for $2,000 to $5,000 each...And If I was going to,I`d be on a plane to see LOUIS JANSSEN in Belgium...None Better anywhere !!!......Alamo


You are correct. If I wanted that bloodline, I should have gone directly to Valenzuela. I purchased the bird just a short while back, only because of the opening bid. I was the only one who bid on her. I am selling off a couple of more. I talked to David Clausing saturday, and would like a couple of his birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Unfortunately no. I dropped out at $2200.
__________________
Wow it was $1200 when I went to work. I'll bet for that kind of money you could call Dave C. and buy from him.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BBCDON,my buddy has bought supposetly 6 sure bet pigeons on I pigeon...They are sick,they are garbage pigeons....He only bought one hen..All the rest were cocks...Beleive me,if any of those birds were breeding winners,nobody around here has enough money to buy those kind of birds..And even if we did,the birds would NOT be for sale...The best way to buy/get some is buy babies....The owner,even Victor V.,would not know for sure if he was letting a GREAT breeding pigeon get away...So WE would have a 50/50 chance that we would be getting a super breeder....A guy I know around Pittsburgh has a few Clausing pigeons,and they WIN races......Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 3 that are Sure Bet Hollywood crosses, they may be junk may not the basket will tell.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alot of times I think birds that are labeled junk really aren't it's just that they got bought by sombody who may not handle the birds the way those birds need to be handled. I always tell new ppl when the join the club not to go out and buy the most expensive birds. Try to get a bunch of different stuff and see which ones seam to work best with the way you do things and build from there. I've taken birds from ppl that had good pedigrees that they were basically giving away becasue they say the birds were junk but I wound up raising real good birds out of them. So it wasn't the birds it was the guy who had them. My club has that Great South Bay Classic where we auction off the top birds. Every year I buy one or two birds in that auction what I look for is a bird that has done good in multiple races. Now to the definition of good changes with the handler who had them. I know some guys know what they are doing and others have no clue. So I'll take a bird who was the lesser hanlders first bird home a bunch of times over the good handlers bird that was in the top 5% once or twice but beat by a few birds in it's own loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My Sure Bet birds came from a woman from Texas "husband passed away" also got a pair of Fabry Hollywood crosses, I have less than $100 in all 5 of them. If they do as good as my Houbens I'll be happy. I think I'm one of those lesser handlers, I have 2 good mentors so in the long run I should be ok.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone here purchased any Houben's from Blue Angel's Loft? And if so, how did they fly for you?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Don, I sold a full brother to the bird you're bidding on two years ago. I sold it because I didn't like the way it felt so I sold it. I bred one round, gave one youngster to a friend, and kept one. I lost the one I kept with loft flying.


----------

